# 9 month old ears



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Since 12 weeks his ears have been up and down. Lately it seem they are up only 75% of the day. I called the vet and he said it might be a maturity thing and not to worry. Anybody ever have this issue? He gets raw beef bones daily and a scoop of nutrajuoint with his meals(innova). Included is a pic.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

The Judge said:


> Since 12 weeks his ears have been up and down. Lately it seem they are up only 75% of the day. I called the vet and he said it might be a maturity thing and not to worry. Anybody ever have this issue? He gets raw beef bones daily and a scoop of nutrajuoint with his meals(innova). Included is a pic.


Lots of good breeder info out there about ears. If the ears have ever been up then they'll eventually go up and stay up is the consensus.Leerburg's Dog Training DVDs and Free Dog Training ebooks I don't really trust vets on this matter as they are not GSD experts.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks I hope your right.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Please help. Anybody ever have this issue? Any insight would help. Has anyone out there have ears up and never go back up? Or have an older dog with ears up only part time?????


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

My 1 year old dog can hold her ears up but she usually wears them as handle bars! and when walking, unless she is keen on something, they are pinned back.

I don't care too much.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Someone I know on another board, her GSD's ears didn't go up till he was 10 months.


----------



## ljshartle05 (Apr 12, 2010)

My breeder told me if you want to get the ears up you should rub them. He said gently rub them in an upward motion, almost as if you're "pulling" them straight (but don't actually pull them of course). He said it get's the blood flowing and it stretches the muscles or something like that. Not sure how well it actually works, I did it on my pups and it seemed to work however my male pup (Leo) got a stubborn ear infection and it made the ear flop. I haven't been able to get it to stand since and it's been about 3 or 4 months. I thought maybe it would stand on it's own but after reading several posts on here, I'm starting to have doubts.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Very confused!!!!!!!!!!!!! left ear has been up about 90% of the day. Right ear sticking out to the side most of the day. not sure if this is progress or if I should glue. I think i will wait until saturday. Any thoughts?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

The Judge said:


> Very confused!!!!!!!!!!!!! left ear has been up about 90% of the day. Right ear sticking out to the side most of the day. not sure if this is progress or if I should glue. I think i will wait until saturday. Any thoughts?


 I understand your anxiety and if you're worried so much,then glue but....if they've been up before they'll eventually return up. 

Our 7 month old's left ear has never been up on it's own. We've been taping it for 2.5 months now and still nothing.....


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Irodptl I will keep my fingers crossed for both of us. Good luck


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Right ear was up from 6am till around 10am. then fell to the side.Left has been up for a few days. My main concern is that he is feeling ok. I am not sure if it is because his ear is down he just does not look as happy.I will keep you guys posted.

Thanks again


----------



## ljshartle05 (Apr 12, 2010)

*How to straighten up those ears!*

Quick update: I have found the most effective way to get your GSD ears up. Here is what you will need:
TeeConnect -From Home Depot (foam, T shaped tubing that would normally go around pipe approx 6 inches in length. It's also very lightweight so it won't weigh the ear down)

Sports Tape - I got it from Walmart (approx 1 1/2 inches wide, white breathable tape. Doesn't pull hair off ear when removed)
(Total cost - $6)

I cut the middle part that extends out off the TeeConnect so it's just one straight piece of foam. I measured how long it needed to be to fit his ear and cut it accordingly. Then I wrapped the TeeConnect in tape so the foam isn't against his ear. Next I placed the TeeConnect in his ear and used the sports tape to secure it by wrapping it completely around the ear several times. A nice thing about the TeeConnect is once you've cut the middle part off, there is a hole in the middle so once you tape the TeeConnect to the ear, you can cut out the hole and then there will be 2 holes your GSD can still hear from.

You can also do this for BOTH ears by repeating the procedure for the other ear and then tape each ear together.

This works great for a couple reasons:
It will basically last as long as you want it to. The tape can hold for long periods of time. I've had it on for a week and it's not even close to coming off. 
You don't have to worry about using messy glue or replacing snore strips every other day
The foam tube is hollow inside so hearing is barely effected, if at all.

This procedure can even cure a crease, depending on the age of the dog. The foam presses against the inside of the ear and promotes a natural curve. My GSD was 13 months when I tried this and I can't believe how easy, cheap & effective it was, especially compared to all the other techniques out there. And best of all there's no need to shave the ear and it doesn't hurt your GSD when removed.


----------

